# Add Bookmarks to Silk



## Patetc (Jan 11, 2011)

On my laptop I use Google Chrome and I'd like to export the bookmarks to my Kindle Fire Silk browser.  How can I do this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Patetc said:


> On my laptop I use Google Chrome and I'd like to export the bookmarks to my Kindle Fire Silk browser. How can I do this?


I don't believe you can. I think Silk is fairly proprietary.

You might, however, be able to load the Firefox browser onto the Fire. Might have to get it from a 3rd party like 1Mobile as I don't think it's available in the Amazon app store and you probably can't directly get it via google play.


----------

